# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  GEDMatch results?

## Bumblebea

I couldn’t find a thread for the MDLP World 22 results, but how would you interpret my results?

Population:

North-East European 40.2
Atlantic Mediterranean Neolithic 25.97
West Asian 12.82
Near East 8.79
Samoedic 3.74
North European Mesolithic 2.53
Melanesian 1.76
Sub Saharian 1.01
Austronesian 1.01
South African 0.87
Indian 0.81
Indo Iranian 0.81
Pygmy 0.25

Single population 

Macedonian 7.64
Bulgarian 8.14
Serbian 9.14
Gagauz 9.14
Montenegrin 9.26
Romania 9.86
Bosnian 10.43
Croatian 12.26
Hungarian 12.44
German South 13.78
Austrian 13.78
German V 13.87
German 14.5
Swiss 14.62
Slovenian 14.91
Croatian 15.18
CEU_V 15.53
Italian North 15.87
Ashkenazim 16.44

Mixed Mode

53% Mordovian 
51% Mordovian
50% Italian Center
76% Bulgarian 
76% Bulgarian
75% German 
74% Gaguaz
58% Greek South
75% German
61% Ashkenazi 
60% Greek
76% German
76% German
58% Greek
67% Gaguaz
76% German
82% Macedonia 
82% Macedonia 
55% Greek
60% Greek

Secondary population:

47% Sicilian
48% Italian
49% Mordovian
23% Komi
24% Chuvash
24% Syrian
25% Komi
41% Mordovian 
26% Lebanese
38% Mordovian
39% Russian 
23% Druze
23% Iraqi
47% Mordovian
33% Tatar Kryashen
23% Jordanian 
17% Mari 
17% Udmurd
44% Russian
39% Russian

----------

